# Lavazza and illy > not fresh roasted but good?



## sammyse

Hi all,

As I read about coffee I constantly hear about Lavazza and Illy as being good examples of coffees.

I have tried both of these over the last few years from my local supermarket etc.

Are these the same packets of coffee that people refer to when prasing these coffees? or do people find a way of sourcing freshly roasted Lavazza and Illy?

Are the supermarket packets of Lavazza and Illy worth the money, or am I better off finding an alternative, similar blend to try?

Many Thanks,

Sammy


----------



## chrisweaver_barista

Hmm Lavazza is crap I'm afraid, fresh roaster or other.

Illy, if you can get it fresh (very challenging) and wholebean, it can be very pleasant, but as I said, a challenge. You're better off going to a speciality coffee supplier, like hasbean, union hand roasted, coffeebeanshop.co.uk, square mile etc.

Chris


----------



## sammyse

Cheers Chris.

That's pretty much what I was thinking - but I wanted to get another opinion... and see if it was just branding hype...

So far I have tried a couple of Square Mile roasts and and couple of latin american ones from CoffeeBeanShop.co.uk.

Excellent service from both those suppliers by the way !!

(Square Mile Espresso blend is favorite so far)

Rgds,

Sammy


----------



## chrisweaver_barista

Yeh their espresso blend is awesome, tried it months and months ago in London!

CoffeeBeanShop have great service, I did a review of their coffee in the second podcast, all three coffees were high quality, alas, my dislike of Costa Rican really played into one of the coffees.

Had a fantastic Sidamo though, and their espresso blend is a goodun!!

hasbean is a good place to go also.

Chris


----------



## freefa11

im sorry but both are crap to put it 1 way

i have tried over 50 variates of coffee all the super market 1s all the star bucks and Costa blends and alto of fresh roasted from a specialist roster in Glasgow but by far the best and most consistent in quality and freshens is luccaff'e espresso bar the best place too get your coffee is a wholesaler that supply's coffee shops as this assures a high turn around on coffee beans i use http://www.espressoservices.co.uk/ the guys realy know there stuff and i would recommend them to any 1


----------



## chrisweaver_barista

I couldnt agree more mate. Through my podcast I get to try a lot of beans, I'm privileged for it, and its consistently the online roasters who are surpassing the quality, as I mentioned in my list.

I still don't think Illy is a bad blend. It's mediochre, but not unpleasant if fresh. However I agree there is much better. I can't say I've wasted my time or money on supermarket beans I'm afraid to say! one day maybe









Chris


----------



## Glenn

Lavazza and Illy are both good stepping stones, from the world of instant towards espresso based drinks.

Fresh Illy can be found and both Lavazza and Illy are popular in Italy. In a way they are an acquired taste as their roast profiles are different from those most commonly found in the UK.

I am a fan of supporting local producers and that extends to roasters.

You can get a freshly roasted batch of beans to suit your taste profile delivered in less than 24 hours since it was roasted - allow it to settle for a day then go wild. Storing wisely you will be able to use the beans for 1-2 months (but I can assure you that you will go through them quicker than that!)


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry

Someone got me some Lavazza for my birthday for a laugh lol. It's just a solid block of preground coffee. Just found a grinder as well, so I'm gonna do a cupping; the blend we use at work, a couple of other whole bean coffees (various origins), then Lavazza at the end lol. Should be worth a laugh or two


----------

